# My goats are picky eaters!!



## kalchey151 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering what I should do...my 8 mo old nigerian wethers have T&A hay, loose minerals, and baking soda at their disposal 24/7, but they never seem to eat any of it. I just recently stopped giving them grain because I'm terrified of Urinary Calculi!!

I've tried to get them to eat different things that everyone says goats love, but they want nothing to do with it.

Am I doing something wrong? Both are not skinny at all, and they graze all day long, and they LOVE LOVE LOVE BOSS, but I just think they should want to eat more? Help!


----------



## kalchey151 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Jasper (Brown one) and Emmett


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome boys!!

Cutting out their grain has trauamatized them! LOL...Seriously though, give them their grain, a half cup will suit them fine and take the BS away, it sorta interferes with the calcium/phosphorous ratio needed in their diet to keep stones away. If you fear UC, you can get ammonium chloride to mix into their minerals for prevention..or just get a mineral that has it in it. Manna Pro goat mineral has added AC as does the Golden Blend from Hoeggars Supply.


----------



## kalchey151 (Sep 26, 2010)

Aww...I didn't mean to upset them! Its just everything I read online says "NO GRAIN FOR WETHERS"...and I guess I just freaked out! Thanks so much!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

You think you have picky goats! Here's what I have to deal with...
Murray 200 lbs. nubian brush wether. Won't eat wheat bread but loves white bread. Won't eat alfalfa cubes off the ground.
Romeo 200 lbs. nubian boar wether. Will eat anything. Even stole my cheeseburger once. Also like to sneeze in my coffee. He is the only one who likes hushpuppies and eggrolls. Also could eat his weight in jelly beans and watermellon.
Moose 100 lbs. hair sheep. Will eat potato chips out of the bag but not your hand. (If he shoves his head in the bag, no one else can get any chips) Will not eat bread off the ground it must be handed to him. Loves fortune cookies and wants to be hand feed them. And if you forget the alfalfa cubes, he will stand at my bathroom window and yell. (at 5:30 am)
Baa Baa 120lbs. wool sheep. Must smell everything before he approves it. Loves fortune cookies. Will not touch any cubes that have been in anyone else's mouth. (dog, goat or sheep) If it is even slightly damp, you get "the look".
Valentine and Clementine 65 lbs. kinder does. Love pepperoni pizza.
Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

mrs. lam said:


> You think you have picky goats! Here's what I have to deal with...
> Murray 200 lbs. nubian brush wether. Won't eat wheat bread but loves white bread. Won't eat alfalfa cubes off the ground.
> Romeo 200 lbs. nubian boar wether. Will eat anything. Even stole my cheeseburger once. Also like to sneeze in my coffee. He is the only one who likes hushpuppies and eggrolls. Also could eat his weight in jelly beans and watermellon.
> Moose 100 lbs. hair sheep. Will eat potato chips out of the bag but not your hand. (If he shoves his head in the bag, no one else can get any chips) Will not eat bread off the ground it must be handed to him. Loves fortune cookies and wants to be hand feed them. And if you forget the alfalfa cubes, he will stand at my bathroom window and yell. (at 5:30 am)
> ...


 How funny, I have a few like that. If it hits the ground, NO WAY will they touch it, if another goat touched it NOPE. Then others will eat anything no matter who touched it or if it was on the gound.

We had a doe that LOVED PPJ Sandwiches. Better not go out in the are with one or be eating one on break at a show, she will go crazy until she gets it.

Got are so funny.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

mrs. lam said:


> You think you have picky goats! Here's what I have to deal with...
> Murray 200 lbs. nubian brush wether. Won't eat wheat bread but loves white bread. Won't eat alfalfa cubes off the ground.
> Romeo 200 lbs. nubian boar wether. Will eat anything. Even stole my cheeseburger once. Also like to sneeze in my coffee. He is the only one who likes hushpuppies and eggrolls. Also could eat his weight in jelly beans and watermellon.
> Moose 100 lbs. hair sheep. Will eat potato chips out of the bag but not your hand. (If he shoves his head in the bag, no one else can get any chips) Will not eat bread off the ground it must be handed to him. Loves fortune cookies and wants to be hand feed them. And if you forget the alfalfa cubes, he will stand at my bathroom window and yell. (at 5:30 am)
> ...


 :ROFL:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL - me too.

I feel like I need to ahve a tape recording for visitors that goes like this when I get the usualy - oh goats - great - they eat anything right?

no - goats are really piky - they won;t eat this - they won;t eat that - they won;t eat it if it is on teh ground - they won;t eat it anyone elses mouth has touched it.

Oi vey.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they have all that awesome browse -- dry hay 'blech' mom LOL

seriously that hay to them is less enticing when they have the good green stuff growing


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

One day I sat down a paper bag so I could unlock the font door (outside). Gruff my whether came up a and tore a peace off of the bag, so I tied to get it back but he swollowed it!! Then he tried to get a second bite, but I got the bag just in time!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goats love paperbags and cardboard too :roll:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep... I would still give the boys a little grain. Yours look great though...nice and healthy so whatever they are eating is working just fine.  

All of my goats have their weird eating quirks too.... the funny thing is that it doesn't matter how many goats I have.... I always know what everyone likes and doesn't like! :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL 

I have one goat who is very picky and the rest will eat pretty much anything, though I noticed that a few of my boers absolutely HATE bananas while the rest will fight to the death to get some.


----------



## alst03 (Feb 19, 2016)

my kiddie goat only eats corn and hasn't gained weight. I would like for him to gain about twenty lbs in 25 days. What can I try.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

This thread is six years old. Starting your own thread may help. And stop feeding corn. We'll need way more information in order to help you...age, weight, vaccination status, worming background, cocci background, what you're currently feeding and how much/often, what breed, picture would help...


----------

